# VizioVM60P HDMI Problems - need help please



## Danno 1325 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have owned a Vizio VM60P plasma tv for the past 5-6 years and it has worked perfectly...until about 2 months ago. I cannot change between hdmi inputs without power cycling the tv. I have a Directv box connected to hdmi 1, a Blu-ray player on hdmi 2 and a xbox 360 on hdmi 3. If I am watching tv on hdmi 1 and I scroll down through the inputs to hdmi 2, the tv selects the hdmi 2, but the live tv feed continues to display on the screen from hdmi 1. To fix this I must unplug the tv, hold the power button for about 10 seconds then replug the tv and power on and the Blu-ray player will now display from the hdmi 2 input. I did replace the main board but this issue remains. I am assuming that there is some problem with the power supply that is preventing the hdmi inputs from changing on demand. Possibly a capacitor as the issue fixes itself after the power is drained during the power cycle process??? If anyone has any ideas on how to fix this problem, I am grateful for your help, this is driving me crazy. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a power board as well? That's what I'd be looking at. :huh:


----------



## gungazoo (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm having the similar/same problem with a Vizio VM60P. When I change HDMI inputs I have to power off the TV to get it to "actually" switch.

Have you found a solution to your problem?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

About five or six years ago there was a rash of bad Chinese capacitors that were installed in everything from TVs to computers. Motherboards starting dying, and TVs, etc. either failed or starting having strange power problems. It was so bad that ASUS and Samsung extended warranties for free to fix the problems.

Now, almost all capacitors used in commercial and consumer gear from mainstream manufacturers comes from Japan or the USA. 

Based on the age of the set I bet this is your problem.


----------



## Danno 1325 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello and thanks for all the replies. So far I have replaced the main tuner board and the control board with the hdmi inputs and the problem remains. I noticed that there appears to be two separate power boards so I don't know which one of those to replace. Also I looked at the capacitors and none were obviously damaged, such as domed tops or split sides. How do I diagnose which capacitors are bad? I'm at the point where after replacing two boards and possibly a third one, I'm sinking more $ into the tv than its worth. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Small caps are cheap. If you have the time just replace them all with Nichicons. It's difficult to know if a cap is bad without an oscilloscope and the repair manual. Sadly, this doesn't mean things will be fixed, but it's my best guess without putting the unit up on the bench.


----------



## gungazoo (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll post this even though I don't have enough data to back it up yet...

My VM60P requires far fewer (possibly none, that is the not enough data yet) power offs when changing HDMI inputs since I plugged a Chromecast into the back of the TV. The difference I see it making is that the Chromecast is always on and therefore always sending an HDMI signal to the TV. Ever other device gets turned off and stops sending a signal.

Again, don't have enough data yet but thought I'd pass it on to you all who know more about circuitry than I do.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Do you have auto on functions enabled on any of the HDMI devices?


----------



## gungazoo (Dec 23, 2013)

No. Each device is required to be powered on. The PS3 will determine if it is being displayed and wait until the input is changed to it. But, as I understand "auto on" I do not.


----------

